# flash10 not working anymore for me



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2010)

greetings.
everything was fine, but now flash10 refuses to work on my system. when i trying to run nspluginwrapper, i get following error:


```
nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```
i still have links in ~/.mozilla/plugins and /usr/local/share/opera/plugins , but opera can't find installed plugins

also i was trying to perform autoinstallation:

```
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
Auto-install plugins from /home/jr/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/jr/.mozilla/plugins
```

but after that *nspluginwrapper -l* doesn't show any plugin installed

i have freebsd 8.0 amd64
linux_base-f10
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 (nspluginwrapper 1.3 (devel) didn't work either)

i think its happened after update nvidia drivers to 195.36.15 and rebooting


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 25, 2010)

Nspluginwrapper stopped working (for me at least) in Opera. I'm not really sure it ever worked very well to begin with outside of Firefox. Try www/opera-linuxplugins instead.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2010)

i have native opera installed from /usr/ports/www/opera and opera-linuxplugins:

```
$ pkg_info | grep opera
opera-10.10.20091120_1 Blazingly fast, full-featured, standards-compliant browser,
opera-linuxplugins-10.10.20091120_1 Linux plugin support for the native Opera browser
```
opera can't see flash10. before this it worked with opera-linuxplugins & nsplugniwrapper only. after adding plugin via nspluginwrapper -i /path opera was able to recognize flash plugin and there was couple operapluginwrapper in ps if opera running.
now it doesn't work.


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2010)

looks like it's problem with my linux emulation. all linux binaries returns segmentation fault at startup


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 25, 2010)

yep.. segfaul even after running /compat/linux/bin/bash
re-installation of linux_base-f10 and all dependencies didn't solve problem.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe it's the linux compatibility module in kernel space? Have you tried rebuilding the kernel? Are you on the 8.0 release or 8-STABLE?


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 26, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the linux compatibility module in kernel space? Have you tried rebuilding the kernel? Are you on the 8.0 release or 8-STABLE?




```
uname -srm
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```

i think it was caused by wrong installation of the driver, because problem occured right after that. i'll try to install it again in different prefix so i can examine which files has been overwrited


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 13, 2010)

forgive me for bumping an old topic. I've forgot to update it when I solved the problem. in case if anyone will ever face this:

do NOT install anything outside portstree if you not sure what exactly you're doing. ESPECIALLY if it touches kernel modules. i wasn't in a mood for digging deep in linux_base files, so I just wiped out the whole /compat/linux/ and rebuilt linux_base and it's dependencies afterwards, then I installed nvidia drivers from ports. solved.


----------

